# Taifun GT 2 Clone by Lemaga



## Phrozin

Here is my first Rta after 151 days of being smoke free . I started on the Svd 1.0(fire button problems) with a Aspire Nautilus mini which was awesome gear for me to begin with. I upgraded my battery to the newer SVD 2.0 (awesome tube fitted with a Efest 3100Mah @20A). I just got my Taifun Gt2 clone(by Lemaga) as my first RTA and did my first(saw mistake when I took pic and did it over) and second coil which I think works perfectly I have to add that the bigger Taifun fits the SVD 2.0 real well due to that the SVD 2.0 is 23mm wide and the Taifun Gt2 is 22mm.







I'm very impressed by the vapor production and flavor I got on my first build. I made a mistake when connecting coil lead two days back and only found it by luck when I took pic today for post so I'll post it anyway.

My target was for 1.8 Ohm due to that I Vape 12mg Nic and do mouth to lung like my 'ole ciggies. The lower nic's let me go direct to lung but then I chain vape and go through juice real fast. And on 1.8ohm almost any battery will fire it. With this setup on my Taifun gt2 I get awesome flavor and decent throat hit at 10-11W
I used this online calculator for my coil build: http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp It got me real close for my first attempt.

I was really glad that this clone does indeed come with a glass tank( and a extra glass sleeve)
It is really well built but do wash it before use for machine oils etc. Mine did have a oily smell.

Here is a pic of my 1.7 ohm micro coil with Kanthal A1(round) 30gauge around 1.5mm drill bit with 10wraps: Notice what I did to the one lead to the post , still worked though






I used 100% organic cotton, Koh Gen Doh which worked very well with the wicking.

I did experience a slight leak, few drops out of airhole and thought it could be the O-ring of the up/down chamber as described in this thread(with solutions): https://www.fasttech.com/forums/1632903/t/1225596/taifun-gt-woes/1
This was not the case however with my Taifun Gt2. It was due to my microcoil build where the juice would get through the juice channel opening. The solution was easy as one guy just added a extra 2mm cotton wick on top of coil where it just goes to juice channels which in turn ensures when chamber top is screwed on it doesn't leave openings there.
No leaks whatsoever, gurgling or dry hits--Whoo hoo

Here is pic when I redid my second coil which came out at 1.9Ohm( almost there,lol) where I later added the extra wick on top of the coil. Now the leads are correctly alligned.






Like I stated, I don't get any leaks, dry hits or gurgling even if I chain vape a little. So keep this in mind if you do built a micro coil of 1.5mm inner dia. about the juice openings covered in cotton or silica strand.

Here is what I got in my package:






This was included in the tin can:
1. A horrible built coil with silica wick
2. Spare o-ring set
3. Phillips screwdriver
4. An extra glass tank (Wow)
5. and a cleaning cloth

For those interested I got this at VapeKing, couldn't get it anywhere else locally yet

***Update***
It seems the tank looses negative pressure while driving in a car after a while or when canted to one side @ 45deg for a while. This causes leaking through air-holes. Standing upright through the night then there is no leaks. Think somewhere there is a o-ring not sealing properly. Tried different wicking methods to no avail

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great post and super pics @Phrozin !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Wonderful write-up @Phrozin 

I'm loving my Taifun GT II as well, as I did the original Taifun GT....definitely one of the best new mouth-to-lung RTAs out there, and this clone is really decent quality - I have no major issues with it 

If you want to avoid using an extra "flavour wick" (the one on top, as they call it) simply go with a slightly larger ID for the coil (2.5 mm works well for me) OR, make the wick longer and fold the ends on the outside back into the holes to stuff them a bit more 

Additionally, if you want a very nice tight draw for mouth to lung hits, close off the airflow completely. Because the Bottom ring isn't 100% airtight, this still leaves some air coming through, but it's very tight 

Another tip...for increased throat hit (if you want that), lift the coil up from the air hole (so there is more space between the hole and the coil). This works on all RBAs, and especially well with the Taifun

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phrozin

@free3dom , thanks for all the great tips. You are 100% correct with what you said. I actually did buy me a 2.5mm drill bit as well to test after I'm finished testing the smaller 1.5mm coil(inner dia.) I also didn't mention,but I raised my coil just a little bit on second coil build and it is indeed better lung hit
I've read somewhere also about folding in the wick somewhere(and they also confirm this works) , but I precut a few wicks, so gonna use them up for now.
I'm gonna test closing the airhole for the tighter draw.
I can just say, I did fill tank full last night on purpose to see if it will lose negative pressure and leak, but not even damp. It works as well as my nautilus mini. Just love it.

@Silver , thanks for your kind comments as well

***Update1***
Did a 1.6Ohm coil(6 wraps) with 30gauge Kanthal with ID of 2.5mm. Folded in the wick and drop down into chamber to see if it will stop leaking from airholes while in transit. As mentioned above when device is static and normal vaping no leaks even after a night, but while driving and carrying in pocket it leaks,weird(seems the shaking of transit starts minor leaking). Will give feedback after a while.

***Update2***
Ok, on the coil with larger ID of 2.5mm I get same results regarding leaking through airhole when canted at 45deg angle or in transit. I did with more wick so that I get dry hits and less, doesn't make a difference. If standing upright even for 24hrs it will not leak, but at an angle it will. According to other owners of the clones it comes to the chamber o-ring or chimney o-ring not sealing properly. Contacted local o-ring supplier for recommended o-rings and will see if it will help. Thus this tank will stay at home for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

